# Amboyna Burl and ABW Trumpet



## ghost1066 (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry for the bad pics I have taken 20 of this call and none really come out. Anyway, here it is all WB wood the blank was a little narrow at the end so I added the ABW for the bell and used it for the mouthpiece. Really pretty call but not fun to turn. 

Ok I went back and got a better pic here she is.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 22, 2015)

Great looking call Tommy ! One thing i have found for myself in taking pics since I don't have a photo set up, is to stand the piece up against another chunk of wood if needed, it helps me reduce the glare .


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Tom. I tried it against several back drops and three different types of lighting and it just refused to take a good pic. I am going to swap cameras and try again so I can get it listed for sale.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 22, 2015)

Very nice! 

What's the dimensions of these?


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 22, 2015)

Tommy that's a sharp looking piece. I bet it sounds good to.


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 22, 2015)

That is great looking.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 23, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What's the dimensions of these?


My trumpets are around 7 1/2" or a bit shorter if I make the mouthpiece shorter. The trumpet part is always 5" on these plus another 2 1/2" for the mouthpiece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

